# New Member / San Angelo, Texas



## Mizzou_65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Greetings Brothers...New member to the forum from:  Jackson Lodge #15 and John W. Cave Chapter #36, San Angelo TX.  (MWPHGLofTX)...


----------



## mattcaler (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome brother!!!


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 13, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Aug 14, 2012)

Indeed, welcome to the community.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome Brother and enjoy your time here.


----------

